# Quitting Smoking



## Yikes (Oct 27, 2005)

This isn't really "positive thinking" but I feel it's positive enough to warrant a post here.

I've decided to quit smoking for good.
I just threw out all of my cigarettes, lighters, ash trays.
I often wonder how much smoking contributes to my poor condition.
Well it's time to find out.

Wish me luck.

Edit: Whoops. Didn't realize there was a goal-setting forum. Please move the thread there when you get the chance. My apologies.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Yikes,
Good for you that you decided to quit. There's a great site that has really helped me along (I'm 103 days smoke-free) and they have an anxiety club forum, along with many others, within the site, which is helpful with our specific challenges.
http://www.quitnet.com
It's free to join and the people are great.
All the best to you.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome, Hannah. I will definitely check it out.
How bad is the initial withdrawal?


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

I found the worst of my cravings were over in about a month. I still get those evil thoughts like 'just one won't hurt', but the moodiness and nic fits are gone, thank God!

To be perfectly honest, you definitely earn being an ex-smoker. It can be tough. That being said, it is different for everyone. If you're prone to depression you may want to consider zyban, etc., because depression is a very common side-effect of quitting since your bodies chemistry is out of whack. 

Eating really well, exercising and drinking lots of water really makes a huge difference. It helps flush your body and you're in better shape so it helps lower the cravings alot. Basically you need a plan, and it helps if you're open to trying anything that you think will help you quit.

Really, just focus on getting through the first 2 wks or so and it's uphill from there. It's challenging, but totally doable.


----------

